# American Student with German bf



## Luckiee

I am currently an American college student living in the states. I plan to finish my degree via online courses through an American college, therefore, I would be able to move to Germany for a bit, where my boyfriend is. However, I would only be able to stay for 3 months correct? If I am not going to a German university, then I would not be able to get the student visa right? What are my options? I have read somewhere that if one was to enroll at a local university for German language classes then I could get a student visa that way. Is that possible? I don't think I would be able to get a work visa, because I currently don't have experience in my field and can not prove that I can fill a German position that a native German could not. Thanks


----------

